
Deploy on Fridays, or Don't - aaronblohowiak
https://hackernoon.com/deploy-on-fridays-or-dont-qg2y32jk
======
aaronblohowiak
Enlightened take on why having a cultural norm against friday afternoon
deploys doesn't make you a bad person.

